# Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??



## fetter Hecht (5. August 2006)

Hi ich wollte fragen ob man in Kroatien ohne Angelschein angeln darf und wenn nicht und man hat den richtigen Schein ob man dann irgendetwas umschreiben lassen muss???|kopfkrat


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

gleiche Frage von mir, fetter Hecht und ich (toller Hecht) gehen nach Kroatien in den Urlaub und wollten deshalb wissen ob wir unser Angelzeug einpacken können und unsere Grundrute ins Meer schmeißen dürfen???  |supergri


----------



## fetter Hecht (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

...^^ Bitte antworten


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (6. August 2006)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

Kann uns denn keiner helfen?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (9. August 2006)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

Kann uns denn keiner helfen?


----------



## BKFR (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

Falls Ihr noch nicht weg seid....
hier gibt es die Infos:
http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/kroatien/index.htm
#h


----------



## chato (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

am meer braucht man keine schein eifach angeln wie es an flüssen und seen ist weiß ich net 

chato


----------



## Tado (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

man braucht auch einen angelschein fürs meer ob vom boot aus oder vom ufer#q .Und bei der süsswasserfischerei ist die tageskarte 60kuna=8 euro,und für salmoniden nur bestimmte flüsse und bäche 150kuna=20euro.#6 gruss Tado


----------



## Ukeleidriller (7. November 2006)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

das mit dem angelschein fürs meer kann ich nicht bestätigen. ich bin jedes jahr dort (ich bin cro), und sehe viele touristen dort angeln ohne angelschein. auch die einheimischen haben keinen.

was andere gewässer betrifft: einfach hinsetzen und angeln. entweder es kommt jemand und kassiert, oder es kommt niemand.

gewässertip: vransko jezero, der größte see kroatiens (flächenmäßig)
dort habe ich schon welse gefangen. auch sind riesige hechte und megakarpfen keine seltenheit!

cro rockt!#6


----------



## Tado (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

Glaub mir man braucht einen Schein die kontrollen sind jetzt verschärft worden.Gruss Tado:c


----------



## Kajalagos (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

Hallo zusammen

Wir hatten 2006 in Kroatien eine Ferienwohnung, der Hausherr fischt selbst, sodaß wir das Thema Angelschein diskutieren konnten. Vom Recht her ist klar, du brauchst einen Angelschein, theoretisch sogar die Kinder. Uns wurde empfohlen einen Angelschein zu kaufen - ist nicht mal billig. Den Schein bekommt man z.B. in Primosten beim Hafenkapitän, der hat dann zwecks den Kindern gemeint, man sehe das Angeln der Kinder als Spielen - also keinen Schein. Ich denke die Kroaten kontrollieren schon! Es gibt jetzt auch neue Vorschriften für das Permit der Motorboote, *jedes* Motorboot muß angemeldet werden und du benötigst einen Führerschein, bisher war die Grenze bei 5PS

Gruß Kajalagos


----------



## chato (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

ich war auch in primosten das mit dem boot hat er gemeint lässt er durchgehen des sehen die net so eng und ich mein waqs wollen se bei kindern scho mache?


----------



## Tado (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ohne Angelschein in Kroatien Angeln??*

Tja bei kindern gibts gewisse vorteile bis zu einem gewissem alter.:m


----------

